# tongue and groove for walls and ceiling. (patterns)



## Snav (Aug 20, 2009)

Go for a pattern or angle - why not! No reason not to.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

run them straight, far less waste. you'll need to install blocking to nail to before hand also


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Depends what you want it to look like. Do whatever you want. Here's a couple of pics of horizontal and angled.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Snav (Aug 20, 2009)

Those pics look awesome - I like untraditional . . . I love the diagonal, there. :thumbsup:

Robert - made any decisions?


----------

